# Just acquired 1949 B6 - Suggestions/Thoughts would be appreciated



## TJW (Nov 13, 2014)

I just acquired a 1949 Schwinn B6.  This is my first vintage bike.  I bought this one because it looked like the 1949 Schwinn B6 bike that I purchased new in 1949 when I was 12 years old.

It came from California and it rides just like a new 1949 Schwinn bike.  It is fast and very smooth.

It appears to be original except for some amateur paint work in various places:
1.  Front part and lower back part of front fender
2.  Forks
3.  Lower back part of rear fender
4.  Chain Guard
5.  Front fender light cover

It has a Persons seat that appears to be original and in pretty good shape.  The pedals appear to be SCHWINN originals.  It may even have its original TYPHOON tires, on original S-2 rims.

The biggest question mark is what should I do about the rear rack.

The bike had its original maroon rack up until a few months ago.  

For some reason, the person I bought the bike from had the original maroon rack, u-brace, struts, and brackets chromed, a very nice first class chrome job.

Here are some pictures:

1.  Picture of bike with its original maroon rack.
2.  Picture of bike with the chromed rack.
3.  Picture of bike with no rack
4.  Miscellaneous pictures

I would appreciate suggestions/thoughts as to what I should do about the rack.   

Also, should I replace the tires (I will only be riding this bike for short distances, maybe a mile or so at a time, in my neighborhood.

Any other thought or comments about the overall quality of the bike.

Thanks--

woodrufftj@aol.com


----------



## greenephantom (Nov 14, 2014)

Great looking bike. Solid score.

Kind of a bummer about the rear rack, but at the same time, it's nice looking chrome. I'd be inclined to leave it for now and see how you feel about it in a few months. You could always put out feelers for a replacement rack with the same color of original paint. If you found just the right rack it would look original.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 14, 2014)

A beauty 
I like the look of the bike w/o rack. I'd put new tires (probably black Fat Franks) on and store the originals.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 14, 2014)

Here's what I would do, use the rack as trade bait for a nice maroon one, all the re-painted areas, just distress them a bit to match the rest of the bike. Buy a second set of wheels/tires and enjoy riding the old gal.


----------



## phantom (Nov 14, 2014)

Beautiful bike...... I would be patient and look for a matching color rack with the right patina..... I think the original seat would have been tan with the behive springs. To have a bike just like one you bought 65 years ago is special.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Nov 14, 2014)

Great bike.  I like Bri's idea to use the chrome rack as trade bait for original maroon.  Nice chrome job.  Just out of place on that bike.  I think the seat would have originally been a Mesinger rather than persons.  I would put a set of Royal Chain tread whitewall repop tires on it and ride away.  Looks good!


----------



## spoker (Nov 14, 2014)

nice bike,i would be a player for that killer chrome rack when u find a gennie,thanks AJ


----------



## TJW (Nov 14, 2014)

*Thanks--*



greenephantom said:


> Great looking bike. Solid score.
> 
> Kind of a bummer about the rear rack, but at the same time, it's nice looking chrome. I'd be inclined to leave it for now and see how you feel about it in a few months. You could always put out feelers for a replacement rack with the same color of original paint. If you found just the right rack it would look original.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




I've been looking high and low for a maroon six-hole rack.  Hopefully one will turn up.


----------



## TJW (Nov 14, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> A beauty
> I like the look of the bike w/o rack. I'd put new tires (probably black Fat Franks) on and store the originals.





Thanks, I will take a look at some "Fat Franks" black walls.


----------



## TJW (Nov 14, 2014)

bricycle said:


> Here's what I would do, use the rack as trade bait for a nice maroon one, all the re-painted areas, just distress them a bit to match the rest of the bike. Buy a second set of wheels/tires and enjoy riding the old gal.




Thanks for the suggestion.  I've been looking high and low for a maroon rack.  I would really like to find a maroon rack and see what it looks like before parting with the chrome rack.  But, if I could find a maroon rack that looked good, I'm sure I would end up selling the chromed rack.


----------



## TJW (Nov 14, 2014)

*Thanks--*



phantom said:


> Beautiful bike...... I would be patient and look for a matching color rack with the right patina..... I think the original seat would have been tan with the behive springs. To have a bike just like one you bought 65 years ago is special.




I've sent out a lot of e-mails looking for a maroon rack.  Hopefully, one will turn up.

My recollection is that the Schwinn I had back in 1949 had a black seat.  But that was a very long time ago and I could easily be mistaken.  I have done some internet searches and have turned up supposedly original 1949 B6s with both tan and black seats.


----------



## TJW (Nov 14, 2014)

*Thanks--*



Ozark Flyer said:


> Great bike.  I like Bri's idea to use the chrome rack as trade bait for original maroon.  Mice chrome job.  Just out of place on that bike.  I think the seat would have originally been a Mesinger rather than persons.  I would put a set of Royal Chain tread whitewall repop tires on it and ride away.  Looks good!




Thanks, I sort of agree that the chromed rack just doesn't match the rest of the bike. 

I have been searching high and low for an original maroon rack, but so far no luck.

I will take a look at some Royal whitewalls.


----------



## TJW (Nov 14, 2014)

*Thanks--*



spoker said:


> nice bike,i would be a player for that killer chrome rack when u find a gennie,thanks AJ




If I find an original maroon rack that looks good on my bike, I will most likely be selling the chromed rack.  What do you think would be a fair price for the rack, the u-brace, the two struts and the two mounting brackets?  I would probably keep the original reflector.


----------



## TJW (Nov 30, 2014)

TJW said:


> Thanks for the suggestion.  I've been looking high and low for a maroon rack.  I would really like to find a maroon rack and see what it looks like before parting with the chrome rack.  But, if I could find a maroon rack that looked good, I'm sure I would end up selling the chromed rack.





I found a nice six-hole rack on EBAY and have installed it in place of the chromed rack that came on my bike.

I think the bike looks much better with an original rack.  The one I found matches my bike and it has the right patina.


----------

